# Cortisone shot for sciatic pain?



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I have suffered with severe sciatic pain for a few months now. I can stand only for about 6 or 7 minutes before I have to sit down. Terrible pain and numbness down the leg and foot. All other movements are fine - the standing is the only position that causes the pain (somewhat crucial in everyday life I know). Anyhow, I've had x-rays and an mri and got the mri results this morning. I have a bone spur and a degenerative tendon laying on top of one of the nerves that makes up the sciatic nerve. He said its simply a result of aging. - the back is wearing out. Anyhoo, I will go to a pain management Dr. next Friday for some exercises and corisone shot in the back. Has anyone ever had one of these? I watched a narrated video about how the shots are done and it doesn't look too fun - even though they numb you. I know that any discomfort from the shot will be well worth getting my pain gone, but I'm just looking for someone who has had experience with this shot to calm my nerves a bit.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i had some severe sciatic pain..couldn't even stand up straight to walk..and i was in a real pickle..couldn't move anywhere.

some things I tried that worked for me..

slept on the heating pad with a pillow under my knees...

change the furniture that I sit on..was sitting on a low comfortable chair and bending over using a laptop..not good..i moved a firmer high back chair into my living room area facing the t v..and use that with a small footstool to watch t v and read..and i switch from laptop to the pc..at my hutch..and am sitting on a dining room straight back chair..sciatic pain left in no time.
there are some good back exercises you can do too..easy ones..the best one is to lie on your bed ..back..knees bent and raise your butt up off the bed..i was taught that after hip relacement surgery and my back hurt so bed i couldn't move.

also try other exercises..go online to find them under sciatic exercises..


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I had cortisone shots in my forearm before I ended up having a second surgery (different problem from yours). The shot itself was probably as painful as the original problem but the shot pain didn't last long.

You might want to ask about going in for PT. They can give you exercises for the particular sciatic pain you are having (there are many causes for sciatic pain and each type needs different exercises). When I went in, they also did ultra sound treatments which were painful at first but then really helped.

Hope you're feeling better soon!!


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Cindy in NY said:


> I had cortisone shots in my forearm before I ended up having a second surgery (different problem from yours). The shot itself was probably as painful as the original problem but the shot pain didn't last long.
> 
> You might want to ask about going in for PT. They can give you exercises for the particular sciatic pain you are having (there are many causes for sciatic pain and each type needs different exercises). When I went in, they also did ultra sound treatments which were painful at first but then really helped.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon!!



Thanks Cindy. It is my understanding she will also be either giving me exercises to do or send me to PT. Either way I'm game if it will help. Just a little anxious about the shot. Isn't that stupid after all the pain I've been in these last few months?????


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I had a cortisone shot for sciatica from degenerative disc disease, osteoarthritis and two ruptured discs that caused significant swelling in the lower back. The shot hurt worse than the sciatica pain and it did not give me any relief. When sciatica hits me, the DR gives me anti-inflammatories (Mobid) and Loritab pain relief and it just takes time to resolve. I have had two bouts so far. Good luck. I am only 44 so this is something I will have to live with for hopefully a long time. Blessings as you recover, firegirl


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Mine was the result of nerve damage during a hip replacement but mimiced sciatic pain. Did try the shots. They totally put me out for the shots, I remember nothing. Tried it twice, with no improvement, so quit trying it. No pain from the shot after I woke up, if that helps.

Kathie


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have had several, for me they only worked for a few weeks. I've had so many that they have affected my bones. Be sure and if the first one doesn't work very long, do some reserch before having too many. I have degenerative disk disease. They wound up having to go in and take some of the bone from around the nerves. It helped some but I still have pain when I stand, or walk much.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I had a couple for leg and hip pain for ruptured disk,didn't help. My wife had one in her hand for arthritis in the joints and it helped her. Eddie Buck


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I get steroid shots every 5 to 6 months for 2 herniated discs, facet joint disease. VERY low back stuff. (L4-5, and L5-S1)

I'd gone thru an holistic chronic pain clinic (inhouse, 3 weeks intensive stuff) years ago and lived with the pain until 4 years ago. Started the shots, and it's amazing how they STOP the pain. Before..I couldn't move when my back spasmed. I've been dropped to the floor from the pain, the paralysis. I've passed out from the pain. 

The shots ARE painful. First they lydocain you, and those shots actually hurt worse than the steroid. "okay, a pinch and then a burn....let me know if it's too much" Then an injection, right at the joint, of the medication. I've had 2 doctors do the procedure...Dr. Olson is fantastic. Very quick, very professional..very little pain from him. Another doctor, once. She was a disaster. I suspect that if I'd had to go back to her again, I wouldn't have the shots.

It doesn't take effect immediately, takes a couple of days for me. But suddenly I'll realize that I have NO, that's right NO pain from my back. I'm able to move around, reach, lift, walk, hike, lift hay bales....:dance:

The shots don't work for everyone. For me, they work.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I type reports for a Pain Clinic, and they do these all the time. As Ann said, they will give you a shot to numb it, which unfortunately does burn a bit, but my doctors give the patient some medication first for "sedation". You're awake, but pretty drowsy and kind of out of it, so you don't notice the shot so bad. I assumed all doctors did that, but it doesn't sound like Ann's do. Mine also prescribe Percocet or Vicodin for a few days afterwards in case you need it, but most patients don't. Did they tell you to bring a driver? I don't know if all do, but my docs won't let a patient drive themselves home afterwards. 

If the shots do help, they should last anywhere from three to nine months, but they can do a series of three as soon as two months apart. Different patients show different responses, but most get fairly good relief. If the patients don't show considerable improvement after that, they send them for more intensive therapy and/or a surgeon's consult. Good luck!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Calli, my doc might give a sedative if the patient is really upset...dunno. He's never even suggested it. He also asks me to tell him the instant he gets into an area that starts to hurt again (as he inserts the med needle/tube further into the back). When I start to feel it, he backs off, puts more lydocaine into the tube. It's kinda of funny actually...He's watching on the scope(picture) and I'm waiting for the TAP when he hits the right area..as in touches the bone. At the same time we'll say (me"you're there!" and he:"that's it".  

I'm not trying to minimize the pain from the procedure...but it's really just a couple of shots that feel a LOT like the dentist probing around with that Novocaine needle. BUT considering, for me at least, I was living with an electric hot wire strapped around my lower back (that's what it felt like...constant zappppppp), this is a walk in the park! And it cancels all the pain for me. Isolates the nerves, I guess, so they don't rub against the joints or the discs/gel/whatever. This last time there was a "buffering" agent in the lydocaine...he said it was to minimize the first shot...and bygum...it worked  cut the "burn" part way down.

They do want me to bring a driver. yep. Just in case the leg goes numb (it will happen usually about 15 to 30 minutes after the shots....only when they get REAL close to the nerve) The whole thing only takes maybe 15 minutes from start to finish. 

OH!! for 12hours or so after the procedure....do NOT take a hot bath or shower tosoak the back. That actually draws the med OUT toward the heat..you don't want that. It's like soaking your finger that has a splinter deep down to get the splinter to rise to the surface.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

While I certainly appreciate everyone's response I have to admit I have mixed emotions - but mostly the emotiion is I'm really NOT looking forward to this shot. I have my first appt with this pain management Dr. next Friday so I don't know if get the shot right then or not. The other Dr. yesterday did not say. DH will be coming with me, as he has on all the appts.

Calliemoonbeam - I hope the Dr. will use some kind of pre-shot meds as your described. Sorry to be so squeamish about this - I mean, the pain I've had in my hip and leg has been terrible and truly debilitating, so I really am glad to be able to start to treat it. Its just that I had a bone marrow biopsy of the spine done about 6 years ago in the docs office.. wide awake, only a local shot, and it was just horrible, horrible pain as he drilled down into that bone. (*Never* get that done without being put under.) So you see - this fear of messing around back there for me is real. The dr. said this whole thing is due to normal aging. Who would've thought that meant mid 40's?  I will be sure to be upfront and honest with the Dr. right away about my fear. Thank you all for your information - I hope everyone has healthy and pain free backs for the summer to come.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Hengal, seriously.....the most painfulpart of this is getting the initial lydocaine shot..and that lasts for about 5 seconds. Seriously. When the itty bitty needle gets to the area where the cortisone goes (and yes, they have to touch the bone to know they're in the right place and that's a momentary "ACK" thing..more of a surprise than a real horrid pain)...it's fast....you MIGHT get a feeling of a liquid going around...like a "fullness" feeling...as the cortisone goes in...but that part does not hurt at all. It's more of a "how odd...it feels like you're filling up a balloon in there" things (which is what I told the Doc the first time I felt it).

It's entirely possible that the pain management stuff will work for you. It's mainly all about reducing the stress and hurt you feel..which in turn reduces the muscle reaction to the nerve rubbing on <whatever>...which in turn reduces the pain.

They may teach you self-hypnosis techniques. Wonder thing, that. I can turn off quite a bit of the pain if I have notice that I'm going to have a spasm. They may also teach you how to recognize the precursers to the main spasms and how to relieve it. 

If you do have the shot, DO talk to the nurse/tech and to the doctor about your fears. They'll take good care of you. 

bottom line..if it works, it works WELL. I literally could not MOVE because of the spasms at times. One time, out of the blue, I spasmed, fell to the floor in themiddle of the livingroom. couldn't move anything but my arms. I pulled myself across the floor, into the kitchen, thru the hall and into the bathroom to get to a phone I could reach to call someone to come hellp. It took me 2 hours to get 60 feet. I could go 5 feet at a time (approx) and then I'd pass out from the pain.

It was after that episode that the doc sent me to a specialist again and they set up the shots. Now...at around 5.5 months from the last shot, I start to have some little "glitches" in my back. At that point, I know it's time to call and set up another shot. and that's IT. Other than those little glitches near the 6month mark, I have no pain.

Hang in there hun. I'll be crossing my fingers for you with your appointments.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hengal, as Ann said, be up front with the doctor about your uneasiness and just ask them about sedation first. They want the patient to be as comfortable as possible, so I can't see why they would say no. I know bone marrow biopsies are extremely painful and, unfortunately, they never put people out for them. I don't really know why, but I think they should! But this shot, if you get it, won't be anywhere near that bad. 

Again, as Ann said, the numbing shot is actually worse than the cortisone injection, and it's just a momentary sting. During the shot they just barely bump the bone before immediately backing off, but that's the only way they know they're getting the medication in the right place. It's not like the biopsy, where they have to drill all the way through into the center of the bone.

I know you're nervous, but try to concentrate on how wonderful you'll probably feel afterwards. Like Ann, most patients experience a tremendous improvement! I'll be sending good, healing vibes your way! 

P.S. Ann, I'm so glad you've had such a good experience, and I hope you know they can do a repeat series of injections if needed, though they do like to wait at least a year between to give the body a rest from the cortisone.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Ann and Callie -

Thanks to you both very much for your kind encouragement! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I have gone to the ortropendic doc. He said no shots. Anyone have other things beside heat, ice, pain med., exercise. I can't sit. Been in every seat of the house. I didn't even talk about riding in the car.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

> P.S. Ann, I'm so glad you've had such a good experience, and I hope you know they can do a repeat series of injections if needed, though they do like to wait at least a year between to give the body a rest from the cortisone.


My doc is superb. He even apologizes (and means it) when he has to stick the needles. I had to go back in this last time a week later...just doing the right side isn't enough anymore. 

As to waiting a year...They'll do 3 a year now...4 months apart is pretty much the minimum time they like to wait. Mine are running right around 6 months. Which works out really well for me.  It IS getting longer between shots for me...which the Doc says is a good thing. Means they're likely to be able to continue this easy way to stop the pain. It's when the time decreases between shots that they start to look for new options 

They started using a buffer in the lydocain this last time. Even the burning sensation from the lydocaine went away. Amazing. 

Nana...wow. no shots, eh? Did he give you reason why not? The next step is usually surgery  To ease the pain, try laying on your side, with a firm pillow between your legs to get the top knee level with your hip. Aspirin or Ibuprophen..and lots of it...to reduce swelling. There are so many reasons for backpain that it's hard to give just ONE thing to do to fix it  If it's a herniated disc, the pain comes from the pressure the "gel" is putting on the nerves going thru the spine. The protruding disc gel puts pressure on the nerve and traps it next to the spinal column. THAT enrages all the nerves and sends the muscles into spasm. Disintegrating the gel is often done to relieve that problem. 

I found quite a bit of relief from putting GOOD orthotics in my shoes. and wearing them ALL the time. It's expensive, but if it helps.... Hope you can find some relief...back pain is just a horrible way to live.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

HENGAL! How's it going?


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

With my first bout of sciatic pain I went to the doctor who sent me to physical therapy and it was wonderful. I went every other day for 2 weeks and also learned what to do and not do when it flares up. I had it one other time that bad and went to pt for a week with the same results. It hasn't gotten that bad again but if it does I will pay for it myself if I have to. Even though I know people get good results from the chiroprators this really worked for me!


----------



## clsmith15 (Sep 24, 2006)

I've had a series of 3 which worked temporarily on me. I have heard of other people getting permanent relief from them.


----------

